# Looking for some longbow recommendations



## erotomaniac1928 (Sep 28, 2014)

Omega gets rave reviews from AT members.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Well, if you're still learning keep in mind that it's easier to learn with a 30 pound bow.

I would not get a Montana. I have one that I never shot. I can tell by looking at it that the other bows I have will shoot better. I'm not saying it's a bad bow, but just that there's a lot better ones out there.

As for poundage on whitetails, I'd have to know something about you. I use 50, but I also used 50 on a moose.

Bowmania


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

Big Jim


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

erotomaniac1928 said:


> Omega gets rave reviews from AT members.


Yup. Getting closer to asking one for myself. Love my daughter's 20# Omega. Whoops some butt.


----------



## zsherer2 (May 17, 2015)

Cabelas frontier


----------



## Alexanderigor (May 28, 2015)

The Frontier 68" longbow sold by Fleetwood (Designed by Win & Win) is a good entry level Longbow. I have one in 30# and I love it. They sell for @$189.00 !! Another nice looking longbow is the Greatree Solo as sold by Hi Tech Archery in Fullerton Calif. It is 68" long and made in 35-55#. They are only $170 !!!!


----------



## Tradchef (Oct 30, 2004)

I use a Striker Longbow and it shoots fantastic. I agree with the guys above the Omega is real nice and a great price.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

I have little skill, a minimum of experience, and a dearth of technical expertise in regard to traditional bows. 

I obtained my first longbow (still have it) 49 years ago. I have been sporadically dabbling in traditional since. I have slowly accumulated a number of longbows over the years including self-bows, shoot off the bowhand bows, radical reflex/deflex, and modern longbows. My longbows range from 30# to 45#. I only have higher draw weight recurves.

I have two Bear Montana longbows (30# & 40#). I love them. I do not understand or share the dissatisfaction with the leather grips or the arrow rests on the Bear Montana longbows.

I enjoyed shooting 70# compound bows for 25 years. I switched to traditional as an alternative to purchasing a lower draw-weight compound bow when my health required a reduction. I had had a simmering desire to go traditional anyway. 

If the difference in performance that I have observed between modern reflex/deflex longbows and the Bear Montana longbows really mattered to me (TO ME!!!), then I would just purchase a 50# or 40# compound bow. In my case that observed performance difference is amply offset by the simplicity, aesthetics, draw feel, quietness, and accuracy (i.e., overall performance/shooting experience) of Hill-style longbows.

You should shoot whatever turns you on! If the Bear Montana longbows turn you on, then I can highly recommend them to you. You know in your heart whether you have been longing for a Bear Montana. If so, DO IT! Don’t be diverted by doubts. It is only a bow and not a wife. The divorce process is not expensive, time consuming, or difficult.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Kegans bows or maybe a Maddog - those are some nice longbows for reasonable prices. I have owned a couple Montana's and they work, but a decent moderate R/D longbow is much nicer to shoot. The Montana is a D shape and will have some hand shock and a twangy feel. A nice R/D Longbow on the other hand will feel more like a recurve with less shock and a deader shot. Grips are a personal thing, but the more the grip looks and feels like a recurve - the better in my experience. Many with a straight grip and little or no dished part for your hand are difficult to grip the same every time. I think you would enjoy the Montana, right up until you shot a decent R/D longbow - I have no desire for another Montana. I did however just pick up a nice used Maddog. I will admit that I am primarily a recurve shooter, but nice longbows do have something magical about them.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

centershot said:


> ................................Grips are a personal thing, but the more the grip looks and feels like a recurve - the better in my experience...........................................


I agree! Grips are a personal preference. 

The primary reason that I have almost entirely ceased shooting my recurves (including a beautiful 55# Bear Super Kodiak) is that I hate the “shaped” recurve grips. I do still shoot an old Ben Pearson recurve that has a longbow style straight grip.

It is definitely personal preference.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

centershot said:


> ................................A nice R/D Longbow on the other hand will feel more like a recurve...............................................


You say that like it is a “GOOD THING ???” – LOL.:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fallhunt said:


> You say that like it is a “GOOD THING ???” – LOL.:wink:


I'm a big longbow fan in all their forms, but when you're shooting a 40# D/R bow that shoots the same arrow as fast and hard as a 55# bow, without rattling your teeth, I'd say it's a _good_ thing :wink:

As others have stated there are a number of bows out there. Longbows vary a lot. Hybrids are fast and soft in the hand, where as straight limb bows are usually dead silent and buttery on the draw (provided it's long enough) but usually that buttery early draw also means they're slower. Speed is a personal preference, though, and might not matter for what you're looking to do.

If you're looking at the Montana I would suggest looking elsewhere. For an essentially straight limb production bow there are much less expensive options. For what most places sell the Montana for though, there are a number of better options, including custom bows, that might have more to offer.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

centershot said:


> Kegans bows or maybe a Maddog - those are some nice longbows for reasonable prices. I have owned a couple Montana's and they work, but a decent moderate R/D longbow is much nicer to shoot. The Montana is a D shape and will have some hand shock and a twangy feel. A nice R/D Longbow on the other hand will feel more like a recurve with less shock and a deader shot. Grips are a personal thing, but the more the grip looks and feels like a recurve - the better in my experience. Many with a straight grip and little or no dished part for your hand are difficult to grip the same every time. I think you would enjoy the Montana, right up until you shot a decent R/D longbow - I have no desire for another Montana. I did however just pick up a nice used Maddog. I will admit that I am primarily a recurve shooter, but nice longbows do have something magical about them.



Please understand that this is not meant as an affront to you, but my questions are honest inquiries about my understanding and interpretation of your post.

Would it be fair to suggest that you greatly prefer recurves over longbows?

Also, therefore, as a result of your recurve preference, the more a bow is only “technically” a longbow while incorporating the maximum number of recurve characteristics; the more suitable that bow is to you?

If I am correct, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that position. I greatly prefer longbows. My favorite recurve feels more like a longbow to me than a recurve. That is the reason I like it.:smile:


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

kegan said:


> I'm a big longbow fan in all their forms, but when you're shooting a 40# D/R bow that shoots the same arrow as fast and hard as a 55# bow, without rattling your teeth, I'd say it's a _good_ thing :wink:
> 
> As others have stated there are a number of bows out there. Longbows vary a lot. Hybrids are fast and soft in the hand, where as straight limb bows are usually dead silent and buttery on the draw (provided it's long enough) but usually that buttery early draw also means they're slower. Speed is a personal preference, though, and might not matter for what you're looking to do.
> 
> If you're looking at the Montana I would suggest looking elsewhere. For an essentially straight limb production bow there are much less expensive options. For what most places sell the Montana for though, there are a number of better options, including custom bows, that might have more to offer.



I am not entirely certain, but my guess is that my girlfriend’s pink PSE Chaos 40# compound bow would completely trounce a 55# Hill-style bow for speed, power, accuracy, quietness, maneuverability, and being dead in the hand. I have been extremely impressed with it.

I definitely believe that a good R/D longbow might be an excellent compromise in order to get the best combination of the maximum compound bow or recurve bow performance characteristics that one desires plus the features of a longbow one desires. In my opinion, that is a perfectly legitimate approach.

In my case, I am getting the maximum features I want from Hill-style longbows. I think Hill-style bows and Bear Montana longbows are also perfectly good bows. I do not think newbies should not be dissuaded from acquiring them. I believe the same arguments would be just as legitimate to suggests that he avoid traditional bows in favor of the clearly superior compound bows ????:wink:


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I would seriously consider a Imperial, Omega Longbows. Was my first Longbow and very easy to shoot. Smoothest bow I ever had. As a bonus, you get good customer service and lifetime warranty.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

kegan said:


> I'm a big longbow fan in all their forms, but when you're shooting a 40# D/R bow that shoots the same arrow as fast and hard as a 55# bow, without rattling your teeth, I'd say it's a _good_ thing :wink:
> 
> As others have stated there are a number of bows out there. Longbows vary a lot. Hybrids are fast and soft in the hand, where as straight limb bows are usually dead silent and buttery on the draw (provided it's long enough) but usually that buttery early draw also means they're slower. Speed is a personal preference, though, and might not matter for what you're looking to do.
> 
> If you're looking at the Montana I would suggest looking elsewhere. For an essentially straight limb production bow there are much less expensive options. For what most places sell the Montana for though, there are a number of better options, including custom bows, that might have more to offer.


Hey Kegan

I have a question for you regarding R/D versus D/R.

I am confused whether the limb shape is or should be described from the riser to the tip or from the tip to the riser. Is either okay or is one way the accepted norm?

Are there such separate things as both R/D and D/R bows? Or, are these acronyms describing the same thing differently? If they are the same, again, is one of the designations considered to be more correct or the more accepted norm?

Any expounding and enlightenment about the topic would be appreciated.:smile:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Fallhunt,

Performance is personal. I'm just not a fan of the Montana because it's not a very good value, as far as straight limb bows go. That's just my opinion though.

However, the bow below is a "stealth D" longbow. It has serious curve to the limbs but it braces like a traditional straight limb bow, and is built and shot just like a longbow... only with much more power and stability. The limbs can't be twisted (at least I haven't been able to), the bow is feather light in the hand and is just as quick to point. It has a silky smooth draw, no real shock, and though these characteristics are "recurve-esque" they don't make it a recurve. It's a longbow. Or a bush-whacking pry bar. Whatever you want.

I also don't see the comparison to a compound. A new $400 longbow/recurve will be a far cry from a new $400 compound. I know several excellent local compound archers and they all agree, bar none, that quality gear is a must if you want to shoot well- and it has to fit you properly. You can get that by buying something that's a few years old, but then you don't have a warranty like the traditional bow. That also doesn't cover the sight, release, arrow rest, and stab. It all adds up. Heck, just a new string for a compound is literally ten times the cost of a traditional bowstring. So either you come into a really, really good deal on a bow taht happens to be a perfect fit or you're buying something that really isn't that much better. Just a little faster.

Concerning D/R vs. R/D, I've always been told it starts from the riser. A "true" R/D is a gull wing like the Plains bows... but then we just call those gull wings. As long as everyone knows you're just talking about a curvy non-recurve, I don't think it really matters.


----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

kegan said:


> Fallhunt,
> 
> Performance is personal. I'm just not a fan of the Montana because it's not a very good value, as far as straight limb bows go. That's just my opinion though.
> 
> ...


Very good points. Thank you.

I was not really considering value, but was only comparing performance for my needs.

I particularly enjoyed your perspective comparing a $400 longbow to a $400 compound bow. I had not thought about things in quite that way. Again, very good points and so true!

I am a compound to traditional convert. I think some of your points had already registered subliminally. It seemed that each time I bought a new compound bow that I also needed all new accessories – LOL. I do not remember precisely, but my final compound bow purchase was in the $1,500 to $1,700 range including accessories.


----------



## beastybaconman (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies everybody. I did some looking around and I really like the looks of the omega bows, and out of all the reviews I saw there wasn't anything negative said about them. I also really like the lifetime warranty they have, so I think that's what I'm gonna go with.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

fallhunt said:


> I am not entirely certain, but my guess is that my girlfriend’s pink PSE Chaos 40# compound bow would completely trounce a 55# Hill-style bow for speed, power, accuracy, quietness, maneuverability, and being dead in the hand. I have been extremely impressed with it.
> 
> I definitely believe that a good R/D longbow might be an excellent compromise in order to get the best combination of the maximum compound bow or recurve bow performance characteristics that one desires plus the features of a longbow one desires. In my opinion, that is a perfectly legitimate approach.
> 
> In my case, I am getting the maximum features I want from Hill-style longbows. I think Hill-style bows and Bear Montana longbows are also perfectly good bows. I do not think newbies should not be dissuaded from acquiring them. I believe the same arguments would be just as legitimate to suggests that he avoid traditional bows in favor of the clearly superior compound bows ????:wink:


Good thing they make lots of options........


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

fallhunt said:


> I particularly enjoyed your perspective comparing a $400 longbow to a $400 compound bow. I had not thought about things in quite that way. Again, very good points and so true!
> 
> I am a compound to traditional convert. I think some of your points had already registered subliminally. It seemed that each time I bought a new compound bow that I also needed all new accessories – LOL. I do not remember precisely, but my final compound bow purchase was in the $1,500 to $1,700 range including accessories.


I think there's a point where traditional archery can be much more financially practical than compounds, but just like anything it's easy to take things too far. I mean, there's nothing wrong with wanting top notch gear but if your goal is JUST to kill a deer effectively, you don't need a $1200 custom recurve or longbow. At that point a "cheaper" $600 compound set up would be far more practical. However, on the lower end of the budget a person can get started into traditional bowhunting with a brand new Sage, with a new high performance string, for about $150- and the Sage isn't a bad bow. The only additional investment necessary would be time spent learning to shoot, and of course waiting for a closer shot in the woods. Both sound like more fun than working an extra week or two at your job just to buy the bow itself. However, that's a personal trade off. 

Like I said, I completely agree that there becomes a trade off in value, but that probably is more towards the top end, when you start getting into the $600+ dollar range. Of course it's all personal, and the only thing that really matters is that you're content and enjoying yourself!


----------



## Treeman732 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a Bear Montana in #40 and it is a very nice shooting bow. Not super fast but whisper quiet. My advice to you is get what you want, don't let others talk you into things. Otherwise you may regret it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

OR BUY AN OMEGA.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Pitty2617 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a 40# Montana....and I love it! Lots of guys say they have handshock...but mine is smooth as silk. Killed lots of deer with mine....and actually have a new custom coming at the end of this month....but my Montana will be the one hanging in the tree with me. Shoot it better than any bow I have ever had. 

Gonna give an Omega a go one of these days though...they look great!


----------

